# It's A Wonderful Life Challenge - A Chance For 100 Kittens!



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

A CHANCE FOR ONE HUNDRED KITTIES!!!!!!! 
Please email poster to friends, co-workers...download and post at your workplace, gym, church....anywhere and everywhere... 
this is a chance of a Lifetime for this kitties that we have rescued!! 











So far 12 tickets have been sold. Please help if you can so that all 100 kittens are taken to safety.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

I was going to make a contribution, but I can't find this organization (either Save the Kitties, Inc. or SavetheKitties, Inc.) on the IRS list of recognized charities. Does anyone have more information about the organization? To be more technical, is it an I.R.C. Sec. 501(c)(3) public charity?


----------

